# Question about Potatoes



## DT71783 (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a question about potatoes. I want to make duchess mashed potatoes for Christmas Eve. Most recipes call for egg yolks. In my freezer I have some leftover mashed potatoes from thanksgiving that I never baked (potatoes that I boiled, riced, then added butter and cream too). If I thawed these and mixed them with some freshly mashed potatoes, would it still work to incorporate the egg yolks? Any thoughts would be appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 21, 2014)

That should work.  Thaw the frozen potato and combine them with the new mashed then mix in the yolks. and pipe them.  Be careful not to over mix the potatoes as they will be gummy.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 22, 2014)

Yep, you sure can.  Like Andy said, thaw the frozen and mix together gently with the new potatoes you make.  I've done that recently and it worked just fine. 

Welcome to DC!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm sure that Andy and Cheryl know what their talking about but personally I've never had any luck at all with frozen potatoes in any form. It's something about the cell structure falling apart after being frozen. I'd test your frozen spuds first to see how they are before using them.


----------



## menumaker (Dec 22, 2014)

I would say, as it is a special occasion, to leave your mash in the freezer for another time, (perhaps as a topping for shepherds pie between Christmas and New year when all you really want one night is some comfort food) and start afresh. I wouldn't add cream for Duchesse potatoes and only a tiny bit of butter because in my experience this can make the mash 'glue-ey' although I like to season well with pepper, salt and a pinch of nutmeg.. Egg binds it of course and the brushed yolk makes the outside the crispy shell which is what you want. 
This is only what I would do of course.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2014)

I agree with menumaker, start from scratch and save the leftovers for another night.

When you do thaw them if they are watery add the egg yolks and a handful of grated Parmesan or Romano cheese to thicken the mixture, leave out the nutmeg and pipe them as usual, brush with a little melted butter, bake in a hot oven until they begin to brown.  They won't be classic Duchess potatoes but they will be tasty.


----------



## binny (Dec 30, 2014)

It'll be a bit watery I wouldn't do it since duchess potatoes are supposed to be nice and dry.

Start from scratch again use a waxy potato mix eggs yolks in with a little bit of cream. 

Pipe onto siliconed lined baking trays and brush with a little bit of clarified butter and sprinkle a bit of paprika for colour. 

The left over mash keep it as mash or use for potato cakes


----------

